# New Boy!



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

This is Miyagi my new male plakat halfmoon doubletail! Ive never had a plakat before, hes awful nervous :shock:...I set up a lamp to try and help him settle in until his hood/light comes in the mail. He keeps startling when i walk in the room and darts around his tank. Anywho...

Here he is! 



















Here he is going into his cave lol


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL I just noticed in the second picture, the blob of sand hes looking at looks like a little rubber duck looking up at the betta! Anyone know his color????


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

anyone know what color he is?


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

He.Is.So.Cute!

He looks to me to be a Cambodian in colour, you have a very pretty male on your hands!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Magnum!!!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

It does look like a rubber duck!!LOL I just died. Anyway I love your bettas name, its so creative!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I looked up cambodians on google and he does appear to be a cambodian  Thanks


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunning boy!! I just adore that second picture!!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I think he's a dragon with some butterfly coloring on his fins, but that's just me and are you sure he's a he? Because he looks like a she to me, but that's just me too X]


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks! Hey Doctorwholover, im getting concerned lol...im on another forum and someone else mentioned that he looks like a she...when I bought him at the petstore he was in a male container and his body is quite large...I dont know how large females can get? but hes way bigger than the other females at the petstore and I think body wise hes actually bigger than my halfmoon double tail. Do they sometimes label them incorrectly?? Its really important that I know if its a male or female because hes in a divided tank and I dont want a male/female combo in there. The fish is very fiesty and fights with his reflection a lot with flaring. Any thoughts? Dragon with butterfly, I will look that up too


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is very pretty love his double tail. I thought the picture looked like he had made a snowman and was checking it out...lol Adorable picture !!!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

okay 
Some females are bigger and more aggressive than others, I just thought his anal fins and ventrals looked a little smaller, so I was just wondering XD


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

lol im trying to find out if its a female or male now


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

So far from what im seeing on google, he looks more like the males but I deffinitely see what you mean. Anyone else have any ideas, male/female/color?


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like a male to me! I saw a betta just like that and the color was called bicolor/butterfly.

Here he is.

(from http://subc.mymelaka.net/2009/09/ He's towards the bottom.)


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Fantastic twissfish! love knowing the color of my boys


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Im also seeing some red platnums that look similair too. Now I just have to figure out which one hes most like haha


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I just remembered they a color sticky and checked it out...almost looks like the breeders may have been aiming for the dragon color because in real life his scales shine from a turquoise to sky blue and light purple yet appears pail at a distance...perhaps a dragon butterfly?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

he's got too little red in his finnage to be a true cambodian....if he turns out to be female, it's possible she's a cambo, but with more muted colors.

that said, his fins say male plakat to me, but i'm mostly guessing as i can't see an egg spot anywhere.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm… I just googled a red platinum betta. Now I’m just confused. lol I don’t think he is one, though. Dragon scale bettas usually have the appearance of thicker scales with a solid color covering another dark color.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Possibly a platinum dragon red butterfly 
http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/poc/120827/303r1/6476bmf_27.jpeg


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol so many color choices!!! and it doesnt help thats hes probably a mutt since hes from the petstore haha. I made a video of him last night, maybe the video will help with gender and color, plus its just fun to make a video lol. Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaSuQ9UbvqE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

and here are some additional photos...


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)




----------

